# IBS, is it genetic?



## trishwish (Jan 20, 2002)

Just was wondering if anybody knows how you get ibs? And also am wondering whether you can pass it on to your kids when you have them? My dad has crohn's disease just wanted to know since he had a history of this stomach disorder whether he might of passed it kinda on to me but in another form (ibs). For me I have ibs-c. And I am always having problems. I find myself not being really sociallike I used to. Not going to parties and rarely going to the movies because I get nervous a lot and have this fear of having pain and not being able to control myself. I feel like nobody around me will understand why I act the way I do. The only person that I told my ibs story about is my boyfriend. I guess I figured he would find out some way or another since I act kinda funny or always leave or am in pain. Sometimes its the best to tell someone because they will have a better understanding. But I made a mistake in telling a friend who I thought was my best guy friend but its seems he totally disowned me after I told him and that hurt a lot. And now he doesn't talk to me anymore since the day I told him and that hurts big time :







But I realize there will be people there who will support you and there will be people who will be "jerks." And they aren't worth your time because they are obviously not your friend. So forget them! But ya its hard to cope with ibs. Everybody is different in the way it comes: whether its stress related, eating, ibs d or ibs c we all know and go through most of the same things and we have to be strong and try not to let it get us down







But if anybody knows how it starts or if its genetic I would like to know. I really would like to be educated each time more about ibs. thanks Patricia


----------



## devorahb14 (Jan 13, 2002)

Hi, yes IBS is genetic in my family. My dad has IBS since he was a young child but never got diagnosed properly (I don't blame him, who wants to get poked with that scope?!?!). I have been diagnosed with IBS last year, now I am 16 years old. My little sister also always gets cramps and constipation so there is definetely something genetic in there!


----------



## Poetess (Oct 4, 2001)

i dont think there is enough medical support to say that it is genetic. that would just really suck


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

There has been plenty of conclusive evidence through scientific research to conclude that it is partly genetic. My parents have it, my Dads family have similar problems. It's not that they all have "ibs" this is just a label for a whole lot of gut dysfunctions. Yes, there is a great chance that you will pass the predisposition on to your children. Nurture and nature go hand in hand in this case. Once stress becomes a part it is almost impossible to gain complete recovery, only relief from symptoms. There is a neurological component.


----------



## Kel-e (Jun 14, 2001)

Yes, it is genetic. Not IBS, necessarily... since it is a very generalized condition, but the stomach problems are genetic.My grandmother had to have part of her bowel removed from problems she has had, my uncle has Chrone's disease, my father gets ulcers and has a "sesitive stomach" all the time, my sister hasn't been diagnosed with anything yet... but she complains of stomach problems too.My doctor did tell me that it is genetic, but who knows what I would pass on to my kids. It could be anything from Chrone's to ulcers to just a "sensitive stomach" since IBS isn't a specific disease.Does that make sense? Hope that helps you some.Kel-e


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well, my dad has stomach problems, though he just gets on with it and doesn't pay any attention to it. My mum often complains of getting D when she is stressed. I am the only person in my family to have a diagnosis though. My sister gets a lot od Cystitus and has had a few stomach problems.I'm feeling a big #### today from it too. I'm bitter dammit I want to be NORMAL!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

IBS is partly genetic and partly environmental.The did the "gold standard" type of study to determine this.You get a bunch of twins.Some fraternal and some identical.If 100% genetic the identical twins will either be both with or both without.If 100% environmental fraternal and identical twins will have the same kind of #'s in the both with, both without, and mixed.IBS lies in between these two extremes.PART of it is genetic (you are more or less susptible to getting it).ANDPART of it is environmental (wrong place, wrong time and ran into the wrong thing).It is much like most of the other common chronic problems (heart disease, etc) where your genes determine how suseptible you are, but you have to have something else in addition to the genes to get the disease.K


----------

